# I'm planning to buy a 210 Wagon.



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

HiHiHi  Well, I tried searching for 210 tech info but didn't find much, so I'll post.

Well, my friends' brother is selling his 1982 Datsun 210 station wagon DeLuxe. Its a real cherry, I think. No rust  Hard to come by where I live (WI) so I plan to keep it garaged for the non-summer months. Here are some pics:

























Its a lifetime Cali car, which explains the condish. No WI 210 would be that nice. Its had some mild mods. The drivetrain is stock, but the suspension is a bit modded. Koni reds in the front, springs with 3 coils cut off, and the rear have some mammoth shocks off of some old Toyota truck. There's also a swaybar that has been adapted from some other Nissan. The ride is *stiff* Open diffy. As for the interior, he painted the baby blue to be black (good call...). Everything is in nice shape. As you can see, he's got some aftermarket wheels he got for cheap, and some black steelies with chrome trim rings are included \m/  AC blows cold, and it has a nice stereo. 

So, what do you guys think? Are there any 210 weak spots I should know about? I'm not too familiar with the A15. I see that parts for this thing are dirt cheap, which is nice  I think its a nice deal for $800. has about 94k miles. 

As for me, I have a '91 Maxima SE 5-speed and an '86 Pulsar, and I live in Wisconsin.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats pretty cool looking I havent seen that style on the street at all.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

that is a sweet 210
i would buy it in a heartbeat
weakness....
ummm make sure the air to fuel ratio stays right, keep oil in it and drive it reguraly.
other than that your ok
others might have some other "weak" points to warn you of.
oh and the seats suck 
but thats the 210 ride for ya


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the biggest problem is the seats! Putting in different seats can be a pain, but worth it.
worst problem with the A15 is all the ineffective emissions equipment and carburettor, they can be a monster to get smogged if it was tampered with.

sounds like a cool car


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Well, I'm told that this particular car has never had trouble getting through smog. My other carb Nissan never has trouble either *crosses fingers*  Lets just hope I'm lucky.

Everyone seems to say the seats are lame. Apparently the car will absorb the bump, and then the seat will launch you into the roof  I could probably figure out a seat swap though.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I never had that problem, mine had a drivers seat that was propped up with the spare tire and both seatbelts were junk, and someone pulled the e brake handle out of the chassis ( must have been the quality break repairs )


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Well, I'm having a bit of trouble looking up info on this car's engine. Parts appear to be dirt cheap and it uses the same oil filters as my other 2 nissans (w00t!!!!1)

Anyone know what motor oil, transmission oil, and diffy gear oil viscocities and API ratings this thing needs?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Its not mine yet, and I won't be bringing her home until August, but here are some more pics 

http://www.apexf1.com/moohaha/carpics/Tim/


----------

